# Fishing Partner



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

I just relocated from Wayne County to Macomb County. I fish from a single seat kayak and sometimes shore fish as well. Im a believer in the buddy system when I kayak, so if there is anyone in the area that wants to head out, send me a pm.

I have already tooled around Stoney Creek and was thinking about venturing thru some of the canals in LSC. Any other spots to park/launch a Yak would be appreciated as well.


----------

